# Health news 14th July 2011



## Northerner (Jul 14, 2011)

*42% of Britons will get cancer, statistics show*
It was one of the starkest statistics about the nation's health ? that one in three of us would get cancer. Sadly, the figures have just got worse. Cancer experts now believe 42% of Britons will get the disease. Macmillan Cancer Support has revised the figure after its researchers analysed official data covering diagnosis of cancer, death from the disease and overall mortality. Of the 585,000 people who died in the UK in 2008, 246,000 of them ? 42% ? had been diagnosed with cancer at some point.

http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/2011/jul/14/42-percent-britons-get-cancer-new-statistics 

*Fat children 'should be taken into foster care': Obesity expert points the finger at parents*

Overweight children should be taken into foster care until they lose weight, a leading obesity expert claims. Dr David Ludwig also suggested that their parents should undergo ?instruction? to stop them buying junk food.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2014070/Take-fat.html

*Spinal cord repair restores independent breathing*

The ability to breathe has been restored to mice with spinal cord injuries, in what US researchers describe as a medical first. Some patients with damaged spinal cords need ventilators as they are unable to breathe on their own.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-14139204

*UK 'has too many hospital births'*

Maternity services across the UK need a radical rethink, the Royal College of Obstetricians and Gynaecologists says. It wants the number of hospital units cut to ensure 24-hour access to care from senior doctors and says more midwife-led units are needed for women with low-risk pregnancies.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-14145862

*Pills costing 15p are 'major breakthrough' in fighting Aids*
A once-a-day pill that can prevent HIV was hailed by researchers yesterday as two studies showed it could provide up to 73 per cent protection for heterosexuals against the disease that has claimed almost 30 million lives. The studies involved more than 5,000 couples in three African countries ? Kenya, Uganda and Botswana ? where one partner was HIV-negative and one HIV-positive. The researchers found that when the uninfected partner took the daily pill their chances of contracting the disease were reduced by between 62 per cent and 73 per cent compared with those who took a placebo. 

http://www.independent.co.uk/life-s...or-breakthrough-in-fighting-aids-2313312.html


----------



## Steff (Jul 14, 2011)

Regarding putting obese kids into  foster care, it sounds drastic but maybe just maybe it will work, whats to say they still wont get at the food while in foster care though.Depending on the childs age maybe separation would be a bad thing so really its in the balance....If separation was the key and it did work then why not give it a go.Maybe the parents just need educating so let them go to nutrilonist classes surely it will be cheaper.


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Jul 14, 2011)

Its definitely down to the parents to get educated I believe, you wont normally see obese children with fit and healthy parents..........

No doubt activity levels need upped also......

I think taking a child away from its family is a bit drastic and may have other negative consequences down the line..........


----------

